# The search for ultimate realisim with track weathering



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in the process of building my 2nd railway. Hopefully built one time and done what I hope is the best long term route. I am using Llagas Amuminum rail and 20.3 ties. I have started to figure out the best way to not have bright amuminum rail. The usual options are paint and well paint. I figured I try something a little different being the aluminum doesnt like to be painted. I read up on some chemicals the are supposed to tarnish aluminum. Not a single one did a thing to it. I finally gave in to trying the Jax blackener for Aluminum. I have bought their brass and steel blackeners in the pact and are very good. Problem is I bought them from Cabin Fever and I did not want to wait until then to get this done. I was hesitant as they charge about 45.00 shipping for 2 gallons including the hazmat fee. 

I am using a setup of 1" PVC pipe as my tubes for the chemicals and water baths. Each step must be rinsed in water then dried after the cleaning and the blackening.

Well here are my 6 trial pcs and a section of ties installed also. 6 down about another 50 pcs to start laying track.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well try this then as posting a photo is so frustrating on MLS


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You may find that the aluminum blackener starts to create white spots on the rails, as I'm seeing in some of your photos. I found when I tried it that I could sand the spots off, and they'd be back a week or so later--evidently an ongoing oxidation process. Don't know the chemistry behind it, but it was annoying enough to where I stopped using it because it was affecting operation over that section of track. Just something to think about. I love the color, and hope you have better luck than I did. 

As for photos, get a sticky note and write down the following: 

```
[img]image URL here[/img]
```
 Just copy and paste the URL for the image between the quote marks. Works every time. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I also have aluminum rail and am thinking about one of the following products -

EPI - https://ecommerce.epi.com/Room_Temp_Aluminum_s/42.htm. It's certainly are not cheap and I doubt that I would ever use the minimum gallon size that they are available in. 

Birchwood Casey - http://www.sculptnouveau.com/Detail...category=6. 

The rail will be used indoors under battery power and not subject to the "joys" of real weather.

Does anyone have experience with these or can offer other suggestions?

Thanks, Mark.

p.s. Hope I didn't hijack this thread.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, that is what I have been using but sometimes it works sometimes not. Any when you go to edit the post everything gets screwed up.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I use camo brown flat spray paint on all rail.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Why not spray it with used oil (motor) and add dark chalks while wet? Might have to do one side at a time... 

John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Mark, the link didn't work for me, but if it's the Birchwood Casey Aluminum Black, that's the stuff I used. BTW, it also works on brass--at least my bottle did--though the brass black doesn't work on aluminum. 

Jay, odd. I wonder if it's a browser issue. Back-channel me if you'd like. No need derailing this thread. 

Later, 

K


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 05 Sep 2012 08:00 PM 
Well try this then as posting a photo is so frustrating on MLS The reason it's not working, is the URL that you are using is pointing to a web page on Picasa with that one pictiure displayed, and you are putting that value into an image HTML element.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Kevin:

Thanks for the reply, here's the corrected link (damn period at end of url) - http://www.sculptnouveau.com/Detail...category=6

I think I'll order a bottle of the "A-14 spray or brush Black Antiquing Solution for Aluminum". Is that what you used and how dark did it make the rail?

I'm hoping for a relatively dark look to match the rail that I see locally; it if often not very a redish rust color, but almost black or very dark brown. I want to stay away from paint for many reasons so I an leaning towards a chemical solution.

Thanks again, Mark .


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 06 Sep 2012 09:46 PM 
Posted By Kovacjr on 05 Sep 2012 08:00 PM 
Well try this then as posting a photo is so frustrating on MLS The reason it's not working, is the URL that you are using is pointing to a web page on Picasa with that one pictiure displayed, and you are putting that value into an image HTML element.










Steve 
yes I am putting the embeded image link in the quotes. The slideshow is a seperate link. I also tried the photo link and that dont work either.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 07 Sep 2012 12:33 PM 
Posted By SteveC on 06 Sep 2012 09:46 PM 
Posted By Kovacjr on 05 Sep 2012 08:00 PM 
Well try this then as posting a photo is so frustrating on MLS The reason it's not working, is the URL that you are using is pointing to a web page on Picasa with that one pictiure displayed, and you are putting that value into an image HTML element.








Steve

yes I am putting the embeded image link in the quotes. The slideshow is a seperate link. I also tried the photo link and that dont work either.
Jason

In all of the following URLs I have omitted the "*https:*" so the editor doesn't try to interpret them as image or hyperlink elements.

This is the last URL that you used in your originating reply for this topic. Which can only be used as a hyperlink, and if used in an image element will not work.

*//picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/RY9Owjxfj46KRf6fToBnBNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink*

This hyperlink was created using the above URL: Picasa web page - Jason's Gallery - Track Album - Image Filename _09052012 001.JPG_[/b]


The following URLs are examples of what a Picasa URL pointing directly to a particular image file should look like, and were used to cause your 5 pictures to display below. Since all of your images are 1600 pixels in width, the image element's *width* attribute had to be used to limit the image display width to 800 pixels. If you review the FAQ - As a Standard Member how do I use the Rich-text/HTML Editor? - Including Pictures in Your Replies:[/b] and follow the directions on how to create and use the *Plain Text HTML Template File* you'll encounter way less problems including pictures in your replies as a Standard member.










//lh4.googleusercontent.com/-oOVpNboVEdg/UEf5tOpcFeI/AAAAAAAAE6k/Ev_-5dcyFIY/s800/09052012%2520001.JPG

//lh6.googleusercontent.com/-IX9XCMrwDI0/UEf5tCYm7AI/AAAAAAAAE6c/O-8QFohVpaM/s800/09052012%2520002.JPG

//lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ytvSQYkrpfo/UEf5tTIfzLI/AAAAAAAAE6g/rv551QyL3_8/s800/09052012%2520003.JPG

//lh4.googleusercontent.com/-oou5PXg0yK4/UEf5tgCSqsI/AAAAAAAAE60/bQNc4Lt828o/s800/09052012%2520004.JPG

//lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Cce_leiY8oM/UEf5t95Yx0I/AAAAAAAAE6w/WMPeWcRJTE8/s800/09052012%2520005.JPG


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My rail looks fine from 10 ft away.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty - how can you tell - the train is going so fast you can't see the rail!!?? ha it's all a blurrrrrr...rr.....rrr 

Besides, all I saw were the coupler side spring and cut- off trip wire ( now missing )


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

My AL rail is painted also, and weathered and rusted here and there!!! 

Why go to such an expense for the chem treatments and trouble to use and apply.. 

Wipe the rail off with paint thinner, place tape over the rail top face, and paint the rest - do a little clean up,... 
...... and go play trains!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Trouble with painting is it all scrapes off when you slide on the ties. If you paint after then you are painting both the rail and ties the same color. Can airbrush just the rail for a better look though. Main issue still is aluminum without proper etching, the paint just doesnt stick like other metals. Best is a zinc chromate primer as it is designed for priming aluminum. I personally find dipping the rail in cleaner and blackener is far easier then painting. Plus it looks so much better to me.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I guess that's where you come to terms with hand spiking on hand cut ties... 

No scraping ....on the ties 

Dirk


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been using SVRR aluminum rail sprayed with Rustoleum rust colored primer for many years. Some of it has been down now for almost eight years. Still looks ok to me.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Some folks I think don/t let the paint qure or dry long enough before you slide ties on, besides I just touch it up. who cares if some gets on the ties.


----------



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

I also paint aluminum rail using a stencil so only the rail is painted. I'm using Llagas Creek flex track for narrow gauge. Comes in 6' lengths so stencil is about 7'long with two parallel slots cut for the rail. Works well and paint has held up for 3 years now in So. Cal.


----------

